# I just wanted to follow up on my email from a few weeks ago



## delicja

Jak najlepiej to przetlumaczyc na pl? 
 
 
I just wanted to follow up on..... my email from a few weeks ago..or my phoe call.. my messege 
 
I mainly cant come up with a good way to translate "follow up on"...
 
Help!


----------



## ><FISH'>

How about "continue on from" ? Or "add to" ?


----------



## delicja

How do you say it in Polish? Chciałam..." follow up"


----------



## ><FISH'>

Well I cannot translate these into Polish, but I asked a friend and they say that "Wrócić do" is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Nawiązując do..." / "W nawiązaniu do..." is another option.


----------



## delicja

Lub " w związku"?


----------



## BezierCurve

Też będzie dobrze.


----------



## delicja

Jeżeli by ktoś taki email wysyłać i chciał w temacie użyć zwrotu "Follow up" (jako rzeczownik) jakie by było najlepsze polskie tłumaczenie?


----------



## grzejnix

nawiązanie


----------

